# topo maps



## dblbrldave (Apr 16, 2004)

Just want to get some feedback on what eveeryone uses for GPS units and topo softwware. I am looking to buy a GPS and would like to have topo maps to be able to print out. 
Any one use the "My Ultimate Map" CD software?
Any recomendations on a handheld GPS?

Thanks 
Dave


----------

